# "jerky" music in  7.1-PRERELEASE



## toomanysecrets (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi.

I'm having a problem with my workstation at work; when I listen music (with amarok, xmms or beep-media-player), if I press the "Shift-Lock" key, the music is interrupted with a sound like a buzzer, during a time equal like the time I press the "Shift-Lock" key.

I attach to this message various files; the output from "uname -a", "dmes" and "pciconf -l -cv".

Thank you!!
View attachment pci_dump.txt

View attachment unamea_dump.txt


----------



## toomanysecrets (Nov 17, 2008)

*(the dmesg output)*

I don't know why dmesg.txt doesn't upload or recognized by the forum software, but here it is.

Thank you!


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 17, 2008)

This sounds like an interrupt problem to me.

Play some music and enter _vmstat -i_. Then issue _vmstat -i_ again, while the noise occurs. Post the output of both here, that might hopefully show us something.


----------



## toomanysecrets (Nov 17, 2008)

I will try this, but I cannot do it up to wednesday, because today and tomorrow I'm out of work because holidays.

Thanks.


----------



## brucec@ (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what the Shift-lock key is (caps-lock?) but there's a known problem with certain key combinations: it's documented at the bottom of http://wiki.freebsd.org/JeremyChadwick/Commonly_reported_issues - the best information I could find about it is in this thread: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2008-May/024674.html

You might want to try disabling kbdmux and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## mdg583 (Nov 18, 2008)

This may be totally unrelated, but stuff like this was happening on my desktop machine until I compiled my kernel with SCHED_ULE rather than SCHED_4BSD. I am not totally sure if this is what helped it or not.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 18, 2008)

I think ULE has become default with 7.1.


----------



## toomanysecrets (Nov 20, 2008)

> You might want to try disabling kbdmux and see if the problem goes away.



Ok... Compiled kernel without "device kbdmux". Reboot and... No more sound interrupts xDDD
By the way, all seems work without any problem.

Thank you very much!


----------

